# Ребенку сделали снимок, что это?



## еленчик (20 Янв 2011)

Просьба к врачам , если это возможно , прокомментируйте состояние позвоночника . Направили на снимок комиссией мед военкомата . Какое заболевание , какие прогнозы , какие показания к службе в армии . Заключение написано подчерком доступным к прочтению только врачам .


----------



## Тимур Гусейнов (20 Янв 2011)

*Ребенку сделали снимок , что это ?*

Аномалия развития 5 поясничного позвонка. В разной степени выраженности встречается часто.  Совсем не бязательно сопровождается какими-либо проблемами. Сомнительно, что как-то влияет на призыв в Армию. Доктор Ступин, знакомый с Армией не по наслышке, если что подправит.


----------



## Анатолий (21 Янв 2011)

*Ребенку сделали снимок , что это ?*

Возраст ребенка?
Снимок только один был?


----------



## еленчик (21 Янв 2011)

*Ребенку сделали снимок , что это ?*

Спасибо, что ответили . Ребенку 16 лет , снимки есть и ранние . Лечились с 7 лет , диагноз был спондилолиз , какие то отростки не срастались на позвонке . Учился до 4го класса в спец невроло-ортопедической саду-школе , получал лечение , массаж , парафин , лфк . Врачи тогда прогнозировали инвалидность . Но таких севших позвонков на снимках не припоминаю .


----------



## еленчик (31 Янв 2011)

*Ребенку сделали снимок , что это ?*

Уважаемые доктора , прокомментируйте пожалуйста снимок .


----------



## Анатолий (1 Фев 2011)

*Ребенку сделали снимок , что это ?*



еленчик написал(а):


> Уважаемые доктора , прокомментируйте пожалуйста снимок .



Снимок был только в одной проекции?
Прикрепите самый последний снимок.


----------



## Доктор Попов (14 Фев 2011)

На снимке спина бифида (незаращение дужки пятого поясничного позвонка), встречается очень часто и не требует лечения.
http://www.spinabifidaassociation.org/site/c.liKWL7PLLrF/b.2700275/k.5F64/Spina_Bifida_Occulta.htm


----------

